# Where to find the yotes?



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Where I hunt there are many different types of terrain there are spots where it is flat and then there are ravines and hills. I'm a just wondering what kind of terrain most of you hunt on? I prefer hunting the ravines because you can see down both sides of it and see if any run the bottom but I have also hunted along tree rows in open fields or near rock piles. 
What is your favorite setup?
And also how do you choose where to hunt if you don't have time to go scout?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I prefer either the badlands (real rough) or the rolling pasture land type terrain. I prefer the rolling pastures but the badlands holds a lot of coyotes. The flat land is nice to see them coming but tough to get in without getting spotted. :x


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a diverse area to hunt here in PA. I hunt a lot of hollows or ridge tops, but that involves some hard walking. I also enjoy hunting powerlines and gas lines or any open field with wood plots near them.

I determine where to go by hear say. If someone says they seen coyotes in an area i'll first check it out for sign and then reserve a night just to go howling and see what i can stir up then come back after them in the morning. its hit or miss with them easterns.


----------

